# Old Texture Removing



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys, just wondering what is your technique to *remove** texture* and *respray ceilings*?  If somebody have pics old ceiling and *resprayed ceiling *with *knockdown* or *flat ceilings*?

http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------



## Terrence (Feb 16, 2011)

This is great and attractive site which will definitely use in for everyone who is belong to this.
Hope you will provide more in future.
________________
Cremation Prices


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

What kind of texture are you removing?


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> What kind of texture are you removing?


_Painted popcorn_
http://1drywall.com/painting.html


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

igorson said:


> Painted popcorn


Ewww, no way around it, just start scraping! Although, I wonder if you could spray diluted paint thinner, and just give it time to soak in.

Anyone ever tried this? I think I would want some good ventilation and an approved mask.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

igorson said:


> Painted popcorn


But igorson, on your own company website, you advertise you know how to do that


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Ewww, no way around it, just start scraping! Although, I wonder if you could spray diluted paint thinner, and just give it time to soak in.
> 
> Anyone ever tried this? I think I would want some good ventilation and an approved mask.


Just put a lot of soap in the water, makes the water adhere better.

Your going to half to try a test spot if you can igorson, spray a small spot , 5x5 or something with water, yack to the home owner for a bit, then try to scrape it, if it's too hard to come off, then your going to half to coat over it.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope you bid it high.

No business is better than bad business!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Terrence said:


> This is great and attractive site which will definitely use in for everyone who is belong to this.
> Hope you will provide more in future.
> ________________
> Cremation Prices


So how come terrence from Australia is trying to sell us cremation plots in Toronto Canada.

Does he know something I don't know:blink:


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Guys! Good news painted popcorn was possible to take down with HOT water


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

igorson said:


> Hey Guys! Good news it was possible to scrape off with HOT water



cold water probably would have worked too! and supposedly vinagar can break down paint. your house will smell like a douche though


----------

